# Datum abfragen und ausgeben



## cantus (12. Aug 2004)

Ich möchte das aktuelle Datum abfragen und dann als String in dem Format ddmmyyyy ausgeben.

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger, wie gehe ich das an?


----------



## nollario (12. Aug 2004)

mit


```
System.currentTimeInMillis();
```

erhälst du die system zeit im unix format als long wert.... also millisekunden die seit dem 1.1.1970 vergangen sind... 

mithilfe der klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
java.util.Date
```
 kannst du nun das Datum formatieren. Date akzeptiert den long Wert als Konstruktor Parameter...


----------



## Yoshi (12. Aug 2004)

Hi, 

Also http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/ findest du alles zum Thema Datum.

nen Calender erstellen sind ungefähr so aus:


```
gregCal = new GregorianCalendar();
```


----------



## bygones (12. Aug 2004)

na dann sach ich auch noch was dazu  :wink: 
Mit den Klassen Date & SimpleDateFormat wirst du glücklich !


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2004)

und mit der suchfunktion!!!

verdammt, benutzt die mal! die meisten themen die ihr frage, wurden vor ein paar tagen gestellt,,....  :noe:  :meld:


----------

